# How to deal with mental illness?



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not talking Lib/Cons stuff.

A good friend goes wacky. Sane smarter than most all his life. Then goes off. He has been on prescribed meds, which he blames and maybe other shit.

Lashes out at friends/family trying to help. 

Scary rants, don't want to call cops, shows up banging on a window.

How to deal, not hurt friend, get him help?

He has had Sec 12 eval, they let him go......


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Time!
Talk, talk down if you have to.

I'm bipolar and if you F with me I get geeked up quick.

Just talk and calm down. National average is if you call the cops they will put bullet holes where skin was.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Be calm in dealing with him. He is already a powder keg. You get excited and he goes off. He might be miss diagnosed or on the wrong meds. Sometimes these people’s lr play with these meds, alcohol and street drug which makes things way worse. See if he can get a second opinion and also check form hormonal or chemical imbalances. Thyroid and para thyroid issues.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been very gentle trying to reason. Blames my research, which he don't understand, as Grad stident


The guy is worth saving. Friends/me/family have tried/inteviened.

What next? Commit?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It is hard to get an involuntary committal, but that is probably the best option until they can figure out whats going on. Have they done an MRI/Cat scan? brain tumors, even benign ones can put pressure on the brain that make sane people go batshit crazy in a hurry.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've been very gentle trying to reason. Blames my research, which he don't understand, as Grad stident
> 
> The guy is worth saving. Friends/me/family have tried/inteviened.
> 
> What next? Commit?


Grad student? Schizophrenia usually makes it's presence known mid 20's


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Grad student? Schizophrenia usually makes it's presence known mid 20's


Pizz ant. I worked hard to get a PHD, all the while taking care of a family farm. *FU!* Jethro. Maybe you read my post wrong? If so, sorry. If not *GTH*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The recommendation to try to sit him down to talk to him about your concerns would be my first choice if you would feel safe doing so? Otherwise I would involve the police and have them do a "welfare check." I have requested welfare checks on clients once in a while. It really is the better choice to involve the police. The police are very professional and can get a person to the help that they need. It is better to have someone that you care about get mad at you for trying to help than to have them do something permanent.
People can be put on a 72hr hold by an MD and if the person ends up being agreeable to an evaluation, they can get the help and get released quickly. A commitment or stay of commitment is usually not needed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The recommendation to try to sit him down to talk to him about your concerns would be my first choice if you would feel safe doing so? Otherwise I would involve the police and have them do a "welfare check." I have requested welfare checks on clients once in a while. It really is the better choice to involve the police. The police are very professional and can get a person to the help that they need. It is better to have someone that you care about get mad at you for trying to help than to have them do something permanent.
> People can be put on a 72hr hold by an MD and if the person ends up being agreeable to an evaluation, they can get the help and get released quickly. A commitment or stay of commitment is usually not needed.


We did section 12, they let him go........for the next

Well, he did a nutty yesterday, off to the crowbar hotel, or asylum......

It's too bad as he was a bright bulb growing up....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers for you and your pal.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry to say I could not help. 

He was so far off I worried about myself, home and our friends. Back in the day, I could trust him with anything.

The LE has him now. Hope courts deem him a physc, or else it's a long time in crowbar hotel.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The recommendation to try to sit him down to talk to him about your concerns would be my first choice if you would feel safe doing so? Otherwise I would involve the police and have them do a "welfare check." I have requested welfare checks on clients once in a while. It really is the better choice to involve the police. The police are very professional and can get a person to the help that they need. It is better to have someone that you care about get mad at you for trying to help than to have them do something permanent.
> People can be put on a 72hr hold by an MD and if the person ends up being agreeable to an evaluation, they can get the help and get released quickly. A commitment or stay of commitment is usually not needed.


We did that too.

It just escalated after that.

We had family ( son, sister, brother, Mother) life long friends wanting to help. My friend since I was 6. Everybody was out to get him, so he said.

I will miss him, but will visit him where he is sent.

My prayers were met, he's still alive.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The guy is worth saving. Friends/me/family have tried/inteviened.
> 
> What next? Commit?


As hard as it is to swallow you can't save someone who doesn't want to be saved. My brother is an alcoholic and our family did everything under the sun to "save" him. He just abused it, took advantage of it or drank it. He could'nt be saved until he hit rock bottom and wanted to be saved. Although a little different the same holds true for mental illness too.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Pizz ant. I worked hard to get a PHD, all the while taking care of a family farm. *FU!* Jethro. Maybe you read my post wrong? If so, sorry. If not *GTH*


GFY the way your post was written it sounded like your friend was a grad student, hence the comment about schizophrenia appearing by mid 20's


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

This thread should continue... there are probably friends of other members who are facing something very similar, who could use help. This is a national problem. I'd suggest looking into any local groups willing to help vets or anyone who needs it. Doing a search for mental health offices, or check with local hospitals or even churches. I attended a one day seminar 3 years ago that was put on by the local chaplain of the Sheriff dept. There were many local pastors in attendance. Help is out there, don't get discouraged if you don't find them on the first call. Friends are worth several attempts.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm not talking Lib/Cons stuff.
> 
> A good friend goes wacky. Sane smarter than most all his life. Then goes off. He has been on prescribed meds, which he blames and maybe other shit.
> 
> ...


Jordan Peterson on talking to unstable people CAREFULLY...and with care.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> GFY the way your post was written it sounded like your friend was a grad student, hence the comment about schizophrenia appearing by mid 20's


Sorry I got POed too. It's hard to think and express when stressed. *I* was a grad student, not like the rest. I farmed, hunted, fished. I took shit from the libs for that, then got compliments that I grew the best food, that I donated to the school coop.

The thread should continue BookWorm. Lets go with it.

SHTF there will be many more nuts that need help.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There are a lot of people out there who suffer from mental disorders that are only able to function in society because of medication. If anything ever makes that medication unavailable there is not much you can do to help someone who suffers from schizophrenia or other severe disorders. I guess send them to Jammer, maybe he can help them.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

jimb1972 said:


> There are a lot of people out there who suffer from mental disorders that are only able to function in society because of medication. If anything ever makes that medication unavailable there is not much you can do to help someone who suffers from schizophrenia or other severe disorders. I guess send them to Jammer, maybe he can help them.


Jammer can help anyone. His liberal ways have Christ like qualities.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Jammer can help anyone. His liberal ways have Christ like qualities.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That sort of thinking, does scare the hell out of me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm OCD and have PTSD. This often present itself as being a hypochondriac, but then again, the OCD makes me strive for perfection and actually helps my work.

I'm no danger to anyone, except for maybe bully boys. I have my own chair at the coffee cafe' and help the manager with her charity. In fact, many of the guys over at KimberTalk helped in two drives.

I think you must be careful in discussing people with a disorder. We don't all foam at the mouth, stalk your wife, plan mass shoot-outs and talk to garbage cans and telephone poles. I've found a good doctor and dentist who both understand that bouts of fear and uncertainty need care. Our Dane County Sheriff, Dave Mahoney (another biker) is a loud advocate of getting proper holding places for patients. Now he has only two cells made of tile and concrete--and made sure the local newspaper had them photographed.

A few months ago I saw a frightened little man try several times to approach the baristas. When I walked up he stayed several yards away from me, and the look in his eyes was pure terror. I turned to look at him once and he ran out of the store. I apologized to the barista.

"You didn't do anything wrong," she assured me, "he is a germaphobic, and simply doesn't know you yet."

I wish there was a harmless little drug that would dissipate after five minutes. I'd take every wise @$$ who laughed and defamed patients. I'd give him a shot of this drug, and for five minutes he would be in total, abject fear. He wouldn't know where he was, who could help him, what was that guy doing behind him, or had he made a fool of himself and offended people in some unknown way. Then the drug would immediately fade, and he would again see a "normal" world.

I drive slowly through our neighborhood because we have a lot of rabbits. I let them cross the street safely, and because we use no chemicals in our yard, that's where they like to eat. You see, I know a bit about being chased and viewed as a nuisance for just being born.


----------

